# Shipping whipped body butter



## TurbidBlue (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay....I know that the body butter I make will not withstand high temps (many many vacations with melted butter!   ). For those of you who sell online, how do you ship your body butters, whipped shea, etc to ensure that your customers rec it intact??

Thanks!
~Becky


----------



## Petals (Mar 26, 2009)

I get these liners from wholesalesuppliesplus.com.  You just press them on the opening of the jar and let them sit for a few hours.  They've been a lifesaver for me.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 26, 2009)

I go to my local dollar store & purchase styrpfoam tortilla warmers & lunch box ice packs. I can fit 4 jars & 2 ice packs in te warmer & then the warmer fits snug in the larger flat rate priority postal boxes.





You can use larger coolers for larger qtys.

I figured this out only after I had 3 dozen jars melt when I sent them to my very 1st wholesale customer :cry: .


----------



## TurbidBlue (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks petals for the tip about the lids.....I will look into them. I haven't had a jar leak on me yet....but it would be good to head off any potential problems with this!

And Tabby....thanks for the info on the dollar store coolers/ice packs! I'm going to have to pop into my local dollar store this week-end and take a look!

I've been selling to family/friends fro a few years now...but I'm trying to get my etsy shop up and running....which means shipping! I've never had to ship anything to friends/family. Unless you count lugging mounds of soap, body butters, and scrubs down to my MIL and Aunt in Florida when we go visit..(and I think the nice air conditioned car had a LOT to do with the butter not melting  :wink:   ). _I_ however am notorious for leaving my jar of butter in my tote and taking the tote to the pool/beach!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 27, 2009)

If the butters are whipped, they will fall like souffles if they melt. The lids will prevent leakage, but if they melt when they solidify they will have lost thei are & be a different texture all together.


----------



## TurbidBlue (Mar 29, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> If the butters are whipped, they will fall like souffles if they melt. The lids will prevent leakage, but if they melt when they solidify they will have lost thei are & be a different texture all together.



  Don't I lnow it! Every year I take a jar of sun burn whip that I make down to the beach with me....and I forget and leave it in my tote. I wind up with more of a balm type product instead of the nice fluffy stuff. Still works wonderfully on my skin....but I'll never learn!


----------

